

Ask HN: University business idea competitions? - clay

There's a "business idea competition" sponsored by my university's business school.  Are these things worth participating in?<p>I'm a PhD student in another department and it seems like it wouldn't take that much effor for a chance to try and grab the big prize of $10,000.
======
czcar
Can't hurt to participate, have entered something similar last two years. Hint
though, find out who the Judges are, in our case they were mid-level managers
at PWC, IBM other sponsors etc, really need to target their tastes if all you
want is the money.

------
ScottWhigham
I have a friend/associate who judges those and he's sharp as hell w/ lots of
experience. He also likes to be an introducer... May you have the same luck.

The only _possible_ negative would be that you are working on a business plan
instead of a product.

